
An update on our workplace commitments - tareqak
https://blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/update-workplace-commitments/
======
tareqak
Google also publicly released a PDF document titled "Policy on harassment,
discrimination, retaliation, standards of conduct, and workplace concerns
(US)" as part of this blog post [0].

[0]
[http://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/policy_workplace_c...](http://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/policy_workplace_concerns.pdf)

